# Arrangements for your Dog(s) when you Die?



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Have you made arrangements for your four legged friends when you pass away?

My guys are co-owned with the breeder and this arrangements is noted in my will. Connie & I have discussed this matter as well. I would like my co-own arrangements to be changed to my daughter who is an excellent dog person, the boys know her well, she would abide by the co-own arrangements and she'd keep in close contact with Connie. 

Between BIGDAWG & I, we have (4) kids and my daughter is the only one I would consider for this!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I have-it's a part of my will. I did it after my now ex-husband disagreed with my plans for the dogs, if I would die before he did. As far as he was concerned, they were marital property and would be his to dispose of as he wanted. I wanted them to go back to their co-owners or breeders. (See why he's an ex?)

When I had 10 Goldens, I even had a special life insurance policy (small term policy) that was specifically to provide money for their care. With only 4 (soon to be 3) Goldens and the 2 toy dogs, I am not so worried about that part.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't have any arrangements made and it's something that does worry me. 

The dogs belong to both my mom and I, so she would keep them if something happened to me. But if something were to happen to both of us (an accident or something) I don't know what would happen to my boys.

As much as my dad loves them, he's completely incapable of caring for them. He wouldn't know the first thing about it.

And I have no other friends or family that I would entrust my boys to, so I'm kind of stuck. It's something that I really need to think about.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> I have-it's a part of my will. I did it after my now ex-husband disagreed with my plans for the dogs, if I would die before he did. As far as he was concerned, they were marital property and would be his to dispose of as he wanted. I wanted them to go back to their co-owners or breeders. (See why he's an ex?)


I do! Wow, that spoke volumes didn't it  I'm glad he's your ex, that must have hurt.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

It's in my will.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I have; along with the monies to provide for their care. I do need to update this portion of my will however, since changes have occurred.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I voted kind of. My son knows he needs to figure something out with Daisy if something should happen to me. He'd either keep her or find a good home ... he knows who to contact if she can't stay with him. The only thing that concerns me is that she wouldn't be fishing if she stayed with him. No one but me appreciates how important this is for her. So I can't die before her, it just can't go that way.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Kinda...

There isn't a single person in my life who would do what I really want with my dogs in the event of my death, but I can at least be sure that even if not cared for to my standards, no dog of mine would end up in a shelter or worse.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

We have nothing in writing - which I guess we should do. ALL of my family are animal lovers - and we have talked numerous times about what we all would do if something ever happened. My husband and myself have also talked - and have made adjustments to our life ins. - because we both want the other one to be able to stay in our home with our pets (2 dogs - 2 cats) and take care of them the way we do now. The next step for us is something in writing.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I voted kind of because I have it in writing at home but it is not in a legal will (yet).


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I don't have a legal will as I'm 21 but I would like to make it legal and talk to the rescue so that Mom and dad could keep moxie if something happened.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

We don't have a will yet either, made sure we all had health care proxies, but no wills. But I would assume that either Diana or Matt would take the dogs. Hopefully not split them up either. Hmmm think we have some talking to do tonight!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Tahnee GR said:


> When I had 10 Goldens, I even had a special life insurance policy (small term policy) that was specifically to provide money for their care. With only 4 (soon to be 3) Goldens and the 2 toy dogs, I am not so worried about that part.


What does soon to be three mean?! I hope nothing's wrong with one of your dogs!

We have a spoken agreement that if anything happened my parents would take Bogey. It's not written out, but my dad is an estate planning attorney and the reason I love dogs, so I don't worry about it too much. If we ever have children and write our wills that would be included too.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Bogey's Mom said:


> What does soon to be three mean?! I hope nothing's wrong with one of your dogs!


Oh no. It's just that poor Hilton was diagnosed with Lyme Disease. She is a big red old-fashioned girl, although beautifully structured and moving, and so I was not going to show her. I had high hopes to breed her but with the Lyme Disease, have decided against it. The possibility of passing it on to her pups or of the stress of the pregnancy causing a relapse just was too much to add on, and honestly, the Golden world is not going to fall apart if she is not bred (although I love her to death-very very smart and so sweet to boot!) And then I got a phone call from a couple who had gotten a dog from me years ago-she died last year at age 12 and they are finally ready to add an older dog to their family. They came to the house, met the dogs and fell in love with Hilton, so it looks as though she will go to live with them once she has been spayed. Ah well......


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I said yes, but I mis-understood the question...

This is something I need to look in to. I don't have any family that could take him, so I'm not sure what to do on this.

I'm certainly open to idea's.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I don't have an official will but I have a paper at home that lists who would get certain things. Seeing as I'm only 25 I hope that it doesn't have to be used anytime soon. The BF would absolutely keep Molson and if something had happened to both of us, my mom would take excellent care of Molson, and likewise with her and my stepdad, we would take Skoker if something happened to them.

Excellent poll question to get everyone thinking about their doggies! I could see it being overlooked by many many people.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> I said yes, but I mis-understood the question...
> 
> This is something I need to look in to. I don't have any family that could take him, so I'm not sure what to do on this.
> 
> I'm certainly open to idea's.


Perhaps you could make arrangements with a local rescue club or your breeder? What about any friends of yours, possibly some that already have a dog?

Or even somebody on this site that lives closer to you could pose as a foster parents while in search of a new home.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I really worry about this, about if my strong-willed family would observe my wishes! That is why strong-willed Tippykayak is a very key part of my plan- bc he wouldnt let anyone walk on him where a dog's best interests were concerned! You just never know where people are going to be in their lives if something happens suddenly, so I have ten people/families who I would feel okay having Finn, Tango, and/or Tally go to. Each would have a 'trust fund" go with them. One of my key people(Margarete) has recently adopted a GSD who would be too much for the goldens, which rules her out all of a sudden, and having babies can change people's priorities/willingness too. I would not want my goldens going back to their breeders to be placed with strangers- too scary. I would be happy with GRF overseeing every move! 
Finn- Tippykayak, Mom, Denise&Rob, Jeannie&Ian
Tally: Liz Langham, Denise&Rob, Jeanine&Brian, mom, Teri Robinson, David Brush
Tango: Matt&Brooke, Jeannie& Ian, Pat Quinn,David Brush,mom

I also think a committee of 3-5 golden retriever forum members could find Tally a great home, and Tango too. Finn is seven so he would HAVE to be with someone who would hike with him and snuggle with him the way I do.

Boohoo, this topic scares me into anxiety attack central!


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

I voted kind of.. nothing in writing, but it is a given. My three kids are 30, 21, and 16, they love the dogs almost as much as I do. I know they will take great care of them.

My parents do have it in writing ... that I have to take their psycho border collie when something happens to them. Oh Lovely.. I can't wait LOL.
He is a sweet dog, but a bit crazy, and a fear biter.

Julie


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

I voted no because I haven't! 

I will deal with that bridge when I am brave enough to do so for my daughter (Amber is really hers) but she is a minor at the moment. 

What a worry. Thank you for the reminder though. You are quite right to make arrangements before it is too late and I have great admiration for those who have done so already!!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I already thought of his breeder. In fact he is going for a visit this weekend, and I'm going to ask her if she would like right of first refusal. He could not possibly have a better home if it ever came up, and even if she were to just do it until she could re-home him, I would have 100% faith in who she chose him to go to.

She cares about her dogs long after they have been picked up by their owners. In fact, we chat by email weekly.



esSJay said:


> Perhaps you could make arrangements with a local rescue club or your breeder? What about any friends of yours, possibly some that already have a dog?
> 
> Or even somebody on this site that lives closer to you could pose as a foster parents while in search of a new home.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

AcesWild said:


> I don't have a legal will as I'm 21 but I would like to make it legal and talk to the rescue so that Mom and dad could keep moxie if something happened.


Everyone needs a will!!!!!!! If something happens to you & there isn't a will, you're basically handing your affairs over to the government - we all know how much they screw things up so I'm sure you wouldn't want this!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I was more worried when I actually had EQUITY in the house. Now that the economy has taken away that burden, there isn't much to worry about any more 

But you are quite right actually...



Gwen said:


> Everyone needs a will!!!!!!! If something happens to you & there isn't a will, you're basically handing your affairs over to the government - we all know how much they screw things up so I'm sure you wouldn't want this!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> I was more worried when I actually had EQUITY in the house. Now that the economy has taken away that burden, there isn't much to worry about any more
> 
> But you are quite right actually...


Most people have assets even though they don't think of it - a life insurance policy for instance, mortgage insurance, a work retirement plan.... and then there are many issues regarding kids - who will look after them.... 

I've seen too many situations where death has unexpectedly happened and there is no will. This is not a fun situation for the survivors! 

I'm sure that there is someone on here who has a legal background who can provide more information on some of these issues.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I know my mum would have all my pets.


----------



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

Honestly, I don't really want to think about that at this point in my life. I think if I walked in to legally write my will, I'd get some strange looks and possibly a psychiatric evaluation to make sure I wasn't planning on anything. Thinking about it though, I suppose it's always a possibility, but I don't know or trust that many people who would care for him like he deserves/needs to be cared for. 

My aunt is a dog lover the same as me, however she likes small dogs, and I don't even know if she walks them. I don't remember her other dogs ever being walked when I lived with her. Unless by us kids. It would be sort of weird to give a non dog-walker a dog that needs walking like Ori does. She also has rheumatoid arthritis, so there's another factor I wouldn't want to burden either of them with. Though, I think I'd choose her more than anyone. I'm extremely close with my aunt.

My mother. In polite terms: heck no. But that's for several reasons.

Other than that, I don't have many friends, and the ones I do, are allergic to dogs, have no idea how to properly look after one, or are overseas. Hmm, now you've got me thinking. I think I'd be more concerned on whether Ori has rights to whatever I give him in the will. It'd all be going to him. I wonder if he could legally have a trust fund...


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

The beauty of adopting a dog from many golden retriever rescues is they will take the dog back and rehome it if the adopter passes away. They have the best interests of the dogs at heart so it is comforting to know my dogs will have new loving homes found for them.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

We have a will but our dogs ,unfortunately, are not included in it. We wrote it before we had Selka and Gunner. I always thought my daughter would take them but now she has two dogs with her boyfriend(who it looks like will someday become her husband) and Gunner doesn't like strange dogs.

SO, that leaves my two other daughters who have Gunner's brothers. He gets along fine with them but they both have alot of kids too. Their life is mayhem and Gunner doesn't do well with mayhem.
I have a couple friends whom I would trust with my boys. 

It breaks my heart to think of them trying to adjust to life without me. Both of them are dependent on me in different ways. I pray that I outlive them for that reason. Makes me think hard about having a dog as I get older and what that means for them.
If I died and my DH was still alive, they would be OK. But if we both died in an accident, the dogs would probably be with us. It might be best if we all went together.
Does that sound terrible?


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I have nothing in writing, but a verbal agreement with my parents and three brothers that one of them will have my animals, or my boyfriend will be given Milly. 

When I had horses I had a will drawn up for that specific purpose, and it was very specific - horse would be given to my parents, but the care and training required was spelled out to a T, and my parents could sell or do what they saw fit with my horses, but should they not keep or sell them they were to be donated to a specific school's riding program.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

My dad is really close with Bailey, I know he would want her...but I don't know if she would get the affection and attention she is used to with me. I'm sure that both dogs would end up with my mom and/or sister. Our whole family is FULL of dog lovers, so I don't feel it necessary to write something out - there will be a battle royale over who GETS to have them!! I'm only 24, so I really hope I outlive my dogs...


----------



## avincent52 (Jul 23, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Boohoo, this topic scares me into anxiety attack central!


Here's my question. Those of you who have kids, do you have similar plans for them? 
I was shocked to find out that my sister and brother-in-law didn't have a will with provisions for my (by-then-grown) niece and nephew.
(And there was hardly the slam-dunk, "close sister on only one side" scenario.)

We've got a will, but we're not really happy with the alternatives. 
I do worry about Tessie (now) but worrying about my kids scares me into anxiety attack central.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I voted for kind of - if I conk it before hubby then he would obviously care for them, and it has been an agreement that should anything happen to both of us then my mum and dad would have them (and i would have their spaniel should anything happen to both of them. BUT, and I guess i haven't wanted to think of this before, my mum and dad are elderley, so barring accidents etc then in theory they should go before me and hubby -so i really need to think about that. I've got a brother but to be honest i wouldn't entrust my dogs to him, don't mean that to sound horrible, but he wouldn't have a clue. When hubby gets in tonight think we shall have something serious to discuss


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

If I were to die my husband would take care of her. If my husband and I were to die together my parents would get all three of our children (our two human children and our fur kid). I could never separate the three of them neither would they. It's not in writing it's just understood and I trust them completely.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I have people lined up who would take my dogs in a heartbeat. In fact I had several people including my mom who thought I should leave Magic with her instead of bringing her to the UK because she was much too old to travel.  If there were any problems with placing them I am sure my breeder would step in. I also know that because of GRF they would never have a problem finding a good home.


----------

